
FREE KEYWORD RESEARCH TOOL - keywordshitter
http://longtailsuggest.com
======
imaginenore
This is useless without sorting by popularity and seeing the popularity
numbers.

I don't see how "keyword length" or "word count" are of any importance.

~~~
notwhoyouthink
As a new HN user myself, I'm curious of this post would fall under "spam" on
HN? If you look at OP's account they have only made two posts, both linking to
this site.

~~~
keywordshitter
you have a very bad understanding of this site.

